# Oct/Nov 2005 2WW ~ Part One



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

[size=10pt]NEW HOME........loads of luck to you all 

RachNotts 24 Sep IVF 
sallywags 24 Sep ICSI 
struthie 26 Sep IUI 
emsy25 26 Sep IUI 
Clair M 26 Sep ICSI 
bendybird 27 Sep Clo 
woodsy IVF
katina 27 Sep ICSI 
andy2005 27 Sep IVF 
Ju29 28 Sep FET 
Selina 28 Sep IVF 
Louise C 29 Sep ICSI 
sarah 30 Sep IVF 
nic1000 30 Sep IVF
poppyfish 30 Sep ICSI  
Roseflower 30 Sep ZIFT 
Honey Bunny IUI
Laura35 30 Sep IVF 
millie s 1 Oct 
spud 1 Oct
sacha 3 Oct FET  
marsha mouse 3 Oct IUI 
KittyR 3 Oct ICSI 
vickimarie 4 Oct ICSI 
EmmaK 4 Oct IVF 
dissyissy 4 Oct ICSI 
weesusie525 4 Oct ICSI 
Ipec 4 Oct FET 
belle23 6 Oct IVF
pipkin 6 Oct IVF 
loch_ness 6 Oct IVF 
jane1 6 Oct IVF 
LilyAnne 6 Oct OI 
Cameron 7 Oct IVF 
pauline 7 Oct ICSI 
tweetie 7 Oct IVF 
oneday 7 Oct IUI 
Cinderella 7 Oct FET
Bronte 8 Oct IUI
NATALIEB 8 Oct IUI
susieB 8 Oct Clo 
Ajax 8 Oct IVF
ladyblue 10 Oct FET
Roomby 10 Oct ICSI
skyred 10 Oct
bbmonster 11 Oct OI
nixie IUI
ladyroxton 12 Oct ICSI
sharonw 12 Oct ICSI
Sunflower 12 Oct IVF
kelly24 12 Oct IVF
unluckydeb 12 Oct FET
Myownangel 12 Oct IVF
miele 12 Oct IUI
soulcyster 12 Oct ICSI
birthbaby 13 Oct FET
leanne-c 13 Oct ICSI
deborah1996 13 Oct ICSI
twiggy3 13 Oct Clo
daycj 13 Oct IVF
freespirit 13 Oct IVF
lynne2 14 Oct ICSI
Fluffty 14 Oct
broody 15 Oct IVF
wannabemum42 16 Oct IVF
LiziBee 18 Oct ICSI
lynette-m
emma jayne ICSI
deb 30 24 Oct IUI

Love, Luck and babydust,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Congratulations Vickimarie....fantastic news for you  Take care hun and enjoy your pg 

Welcome to Twiggy and Jane ~ loads of luck to you both  

Hope everyone's ok.....much luck to those testing this week,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ipec (May 13, 2005)

Hi vickimarie


Congratulations on your   wishing you a happy pg.  Hopefully this will be the start of all of us getting positives.

Ipec


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi Lizzy.  Would you mind adding me to the 2ww please? Test date for me is 13 October.  I had 2 Grade 1 8 cell embies transferred yesterday.  That is the best I've ever got so am trying to enjoy my positivity while it lasts.  

Love and      to my fellow 2ww's.  xxxx


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi 

Could I be added to your list please.  I had et today, an 8 cell and a 6 cell were transferred. We also got 5 to freeze. I test on the 12th October. 

Good luck to us all.    

Love Sunflower x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi guys good luck to you I test on 13th this month as well if i have ovulated (am on clomid). Thanks for welcome lizzy, good luck to everyone     
              twiggy x


----------



## Cameron (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted for a while - went back to work last Tuesday and been trying to keep busy so that I kept my mind off this dreaded 2ww.  Have been feeling fine up until yesterday - got a migraine!  Felt sick with the pain in my head and kept hoping I am pg but seriously just think it was because of the migraine.  I am on day 13 today and have been told by my clinic not to test until Friday which makes it 17 days!  This is definitely the longest 2 weeks of my life - especially when it is 17 days long!!!  Maybe hospitals can't count! 

Vickiemarie - congratulations     you both must be over the moon!  Wishing you lots of happiness and laughter with your wee bundle!

Good luck to those ladies who are testing over the next couple of days!

Take care 

Cammie


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 


theres a lot of us girlies on here now   well im on day 5 its flying by  hopefully ile get to the 13th with no probs  and get a bfp  feeling ok about this cycle i think cos its a fet bit more relaxed but ive been having pinapple juice when i eventually found it   and brazil nuts  well im off for now good luck to us all nikki xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Everyone 

Just popped in to wish everyone testing so much     

Congrats to all the bfp wishing you all a healthy and happy   months

To all the girls who didnt get there dreams this month   thinking of you all 

Love always lily xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks for adding me to list Lizzy - i will test on 12th oct so only 9 days to go now.  Am resting but keeping my brain busy so i don't agonise about it all too much.  There is a mind, body and soul exhibition on in town at the weekend so i'm planning a weekend of meditation, relaxation and drumming to take me into the last few days!!

Wishing everyone heaps of luck and babydust - good luck especially to all those testing this week

    

Big congratulations too to vickimarie   


Nixie x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

That sounds fantastic Nixie where is it?


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Its at Brighton this weekend - but they seem to be running a few all over the country at different venues/times - check this out................

http://www.mbsevents.co.uk/index.asp

Nixie x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks babe, its my birthday 10th nov and mum coming to visit from Spain needed something to do this is a perfect mum daughter bonding sesh in london, have registered. cheers!!!!!


----------



## Laura40 (Mar 19, 2005)

Just wishing all of you who are testing tomorrow, lots of    and           

Laura x


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

EMMAK, DISSYISSY, WEESUZIE, IPEC - Girls I am wishing you all lots of      for tomorrow and     I pray that you will all be       for joy and will be on   because of your


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone good luck to those testing.

Well as for me i think it's certainley over now.... as i've just started getting some brown discharge.... so i guess its only a matter of time before af will arrive.

Nerys


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Wanted to wish my cycle buddies who are testing today the bestest of luck...will be thinking of you     

Lochness...brown discharge could be implantation....don't give up just yet!!!     

Much love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi all
Sorry to break the +ve trend going on but I tested this morning and it was a BFN.
Ipec, Weesusie, Emmak, I really hope today brings better news for you.


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

dissy i have put my message to you hunni on summerbabes,so sorry.lol.xxhugs.


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

DissyIssy.  So sorry to hear your news hun.  I won't say much as there never is anything adequate to say at this time but I am thinking of you. xxx


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Dissyissy - i'm so sorry it didn't work for you.  Sending you my thoughts and hugs


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Dissy Issy,
Know how you feel hun, got a BFN myself yesterday. I can't understand it though I won't belive it til AF arrives as I rand cons yesterday, he told me I can test today, But if I get a BFN, it might be to soon. So I'm still positive. Sending you lots of baby dust        How late are you..
Love The Mouse xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies,
            good luck to you all testing soon and sorry to any bfns, keep your chin up i am sure it will happen for you one day.
                twiggy x


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi
Lochness I hope its not over for you keep positive     
DissyIssy I'm so sorry for you it hurts lots doesn't it    
Marsha Mouse I'm sorry for you too, ditto above but it ain't over til the   shows  
Love Pauline xx


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Dear Everyone 
I m in such a feel sorry for myself place at the moment that you have to forgive me for not naming people i just want to say congrats to all who got a BFP and my sympthy for those who didnt.
Im on CD28 but all the dreaded signs are there - just know AF is on the way.

Just heard Ronnie Barker died - used to love him in the 2 Ronnies - feel really   and feel its never going to happen. Im n ever going to have my own baby - the thought is soo frightening!!!!

forgive the moan will be ok tomorrow

lotsa love
Sooze


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

OOh just realised our name has been changed we are now Oct/Nov 2wws, sorry I'm a bit slow on these things.

SusieB, You are aloud to fell sorry for yourself, this must be one of the most emotional things a woman has to go through. Look after yourself.   
I was sad to hear about Ronnie Barker too. Take care
Love
Pauline x


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just following on from this morning's post....i've spoke to my clinic who have told me not to panic too much, it could just be implantation.  Unless i obviously get any red blood....at the moment it's eased of compared to first thing this morning.

I'm now due to test tomorrow as they've brought it forward so they can see whats going on.

Regards

Nerys


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Dissy Issy - Im so sorry to hear about your bfn, thinking of you and your DH and sending you lots of 
 and  

SusieB - I felt sorry for myself yesterday,spent most of the day in bed,crying and feeling negative but im sure we are entitled to days like that!!

Nerys- dont give up yet!! Good Luck for tomorrow, i will keep everything crossed for you  

Take Care
Love Leanne xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dissy Issy ~ really sorry hun.....wish you'd had better news. Much love and luck 

Welcome Sunflower and Daycj.......how are you both doing?  Sunflower ~ you're testing on my birthday......has to be a good omen  

Loads of luck to all the other testers today and Marsha....heres loads of positive vibes for you hun        Hoping AF stays away for you 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Dissyissy, I am so sorry hun.  Thinking of you.


----------



## *MISS*T* (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyone heard from weesusie or Ipec yet?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi again girls,
                so sorry for all who have got bnfs this month, is so sad and depressing, hope you are all ok.

I called the hospital for my blood results this month and i did ovulate so am pleased but my temp has gone down last 2 days so dont think i am preg     does anyone else track bbt or am i being  ? dont know what to think just know i will be really depressed if bnf as pinned all my hopes on it working this month, sorry for moans. I have little twinges however am not due af for at least another week. Thanks for listening and good luck to you all   ,
                                                twiggy


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls,

Dissy issy so sorry hun I know how you feel. Sending you big hugs and lots of love.

Nerys, dont worry go to bed put your feet up, get Dh to look after you let us know what happens tommorrow. Sending you positive thoughts and prayers honey stay strong.

Welcome to the new 2wws.

call in later

Lots of love and babydust

Sharon
xxxxxxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Nerys...stay cool, I'm sure it was impantation bleed    

Dissy, I'm sending you a IP, hon   
Allison xx


----------



## Cameron (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I woke up this morning with AF at 5.35am so it is a BFN for me and DH.  Was totally devastated this morning - so DH and I both took the day off work to console ourselves!  One of our dear friends were killed in a car crash yesterday so we are having a pretty hard time at the moment!

Dissyissy - I am so sorry to hear your news.  There is nothing people can say - sometimes you just feel like hiding away and having a really good cry!  Take care of yourself and DH and I wish you both lots of happiness for the future!  Sending you a big  

Nerys - Good luck for tomorrow hunni, I hope it was just an implantation bleed!  I have everything crossed for you!  Take care.

Good luck to all those other ladies who are testing around this time.

Cammie


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiya all
        Lovely to see all the congrats on here. Fingers crossed to all of us and big cuddles to others      I test on the 12th too.Will let you know the outcome
Take care x


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Cameron,
I am so very sorry about your bfn. With the death of your friend as well you have a lot to deal with and 
I send you and your husband lots of love and  
Like you said, there is nothing people can say and it is good that youve got each other  

Take care
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Cameron - so sorry about your BFN.   Life is just so cruel at times.

Nerys - lots of luck for today hun, stay positive    

I have a follow up booked for 21st and am hoping to go straight in and do either a fresh cycle or an FET by the end of the year. Feel much better having a plan of attack.

Love to all and    to all those testing soon.

Thanks so much for all you kind words and support over the last 2 weeks, its really meant a lot.


----------



## Sunflower (Feb 15, 2005)

Lizzy thanks for the warm welcome and adding me to your board.  I appear to be having a few good omens, Testing on your birthday and this is really sad but worked out when I would be due if we got a bfp and it would be the 23 June which is my grandma's birthday, and I was actually born on my mum's grandmas birthday she reckons this is another omen.  Then on the day of et a worldwide holiday brochure came through our letter box, we have travelled a lot with this company so not sure what this means, hopefully it was to tease us that we won't be going away fow quite a few years.   Not sure if this is good or bad, but because its our first IVF I already feel as though I'm pregnant now that I've got 2 embies snuggled in, I've also been known to talking to my belly a few times in the last couple of days. DH has nicknamed them clump and clumpy.   We keep trying not to get our hopes up too much in case we don't get the result we want, but it is so hard not to be excited that it could work first time.

Had ec on Monday and I'm feeling surprisingly ok. My belly is still swollen and have had a few niggly pains which I reckon is from the procedures. I also wake with sore boobs, which must be the cyclogest. I've taken a couple of days off work so this is my last day then I go back to work tomorrow, just mornings and its not a strenuous job then on Tuesday have got 4 more days holiday, hoping to go away for a couple of nights, and fingers crossed we will be celebrating at this time. 

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww.

My heart goes out to those who have got a bfn, there are no words that can comfort you.  

Love Sunflower x


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

I just want to thank you all for your support over the last few years but i've now come to the end of the road with a BFN today.... as this was my final attempt.

I wish everyone all the luck in the world for those that are testing or those that are going for further tx after failed cycles.

lots of love 

Nerys


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Nerys,

So so sorry hun!

Sending loads of   to you and dh

Lots of love


Emmak


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

nerys i have posted on summer babes hunni,again so sorry.lol.xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nerys........sending you huge love hun, really so sorry 

Cameron ~ so sorry for your news too and to lose a friend as well........take care of yourself and big hugs 

DissyIssy ~ good luck for your follow up 

Welcome Unluckydeb....good to have you hear, loads of luck 

Sunflower.....wow loads of good omens then  Everything crossed that you'll be celebrating too,

Take care everyone today and much luck to those testing tomorrow,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Nerys,

I have just read your post, and I have to say you sound so gracious. You have a lovely way with words.

I am really very sorry to read your news. Life can be so cruel.

I wish you and your DH all the best for whatever the future holds for you.

Sending you loads of      

ladyblue
   x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooh sweetie im sooo sorry


----------



## pauline (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi
Just to let you know i got the  this morning, feel awful and very low. This is it for us now, I need to feelthere is more to life than disappointment/heartache, by trying to get pg, if this offends it wasn't ment to, I'm sorry.
Hope everyone gets a bfp, and good luck in all your tx. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all. 
Love
Pauline


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Pauline sweetie good luck for your future sweetie
Im so sorry Af got you.
Ive heard of so many people concieving when they stopped trying.
Im wishing you all the best in whatever you decide to do in life and hope to see you on here one day soon with a great news story.
The world is your lobster sweetie use it and enjoy every minute.
GOD BLESS YOU> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Just got a negative this morning.

So sorry to everyone else in the same boat as me.

Pipkin x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning Pipkin, im really sorry for you sweat heart are you ok?


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Natalie.

It's tough isn't it - this was my first 2ww and as I had no af signs I thought it might have worked    I know I am not alone.  I am trying to focus on the positives - my other half - I am really lucky to have him no matter if i never get to experience motherhood but I so want to be a mum 

I think I need to log off and go for a shop to cheer myself up but am waiting for my question to be answered on the ask a nurse board before I can move on.

Really good luck to you and all the others and a  
Pipkin x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Enjoy your shopping sweetie, spoil your selfs!!!!!
Your time will come hun. x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Pipkin / Nerys / Pauline - I am so sorry for your BFNs. It is heartbreaking stuff, and I know nothing anyone says will make you feel any better.
Just wanted to tell you that I am thinking of you and hope you can move forward from this.
Sending big   your way.

Cameron - how are you doing hun?

Tweetie - we have had such a bad run of late, I really hope you break the -ve treand today and come back with a BFP!!!


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I just want to send some big hugs    to everyone who got a bfn this time.I really feel for you.my thoughts are with you.

goodluck to everyone still to test   I hope you get your dream  .

Lizzi I got a bfp  this morning,could you add me to your list please. This was my 3rd attempt,I never beleived it could happen.I am still in shock it hasnt sunk in yet.
lots of love and luck to everyone still waiting to test or just starting treatment.

love
jane
xxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

thats fantasic jane, take care of yourself and enjoy every day. x


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Congratulations Jane on  your  

You must be on  

Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months
Love Leanne xx


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Bleeding has arrived. Hadn't expected it either as was so positive. Back to the beginning we go.
Congratulations to all those with +ve's: you bring us all hope.
Hugs to all with -ves. 
Love, Lily.
It just has to work....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pauline, Pipkin and LilyAnne.....such sad news for you all, i can only send much love and many hugs 

So unfair that it should have to be such a struggle 

Jane ~ fab......believe it hun and enjoy!! Congratulations 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Nerys, 
            couldnt help but cry when i read your post, hope you are ok and have good luck in whatever you do.

Sorry to lilyanne, pipkin, cameron (also sorry about your friend is awful! how are you bearing up?), pauline (not offended fingers crossed for you), and anyone i have missed, for bnf/ afs, life is cruel.


good luck to ladyblue, dissyissy, unluckydeb, sunflower, lizzy, nat b, tweetie and anyone else on 2ww, sending +ve vibes  

And a big congrats to jane 1 and any other bfps, you must be so happy, good luck,
          twiggy x


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Is this the mad house     If so can i join you ?
I recognise a few of you as my cycle buddies , but theres also a lot of peeps in here who i don't recognise so i think its best to introduce myself .
I am currently on day 9 of a 16 2WW ( Though i can't understand why its a 2WW when i have to wait 16days !!.... ok i know all clinics are different , but its not really that fair is it ?!  ) We have done our first IVF tx , so far things have gone well and i have been quite positive . I had a blue and tearfull Tuesday but i'm back on form today . I guess we'll all have good and bad days huh ? 
Anyways , i hope i can fit in here and keep up with you all ,
Loads of         &   to us all 
Freespirit x x x


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello All,
AF turned up on Tuesday, I've been in hiding ever since. I think I've done all the crying I can do.....  
So now it's on to IVF, but we need a seriouse break 1st, maybe 6 months or so to get 5,000 pound together.So good luck to all you girls out there, Thanks for your support through my very positive 2ww, I just gutted it was not our turn.
The Mouse xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Nerys - cried so much when i read your post - can really relate as this will be our final ICSI - am absolutely dreading testing, usually don't bother, just wait for AF.

So sorry to the rest of you but delighted for Jane - really sounds like you deserve some good luck! Sending tons of     

Love Jess xxxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

to Pauline, Pipkin, Lilyanne, Cameron and Marsha Mouse for your BFN's (and anyone else I might have missed). 
Life is so very cruel. Words alone are insufficient at a time like this. Suffice to say, my thoughts are with you.  

   Jane, massive congrats to you on your   
I cannot imagine how you must be feeling!     
Enjoy!

Welcome Freespirit, I love your photo! Hope your 2ww passes quickly and is not too emotional for you.   

Thanks Twiggy, for wishing us all     for the coming days - it's lovely of you to think of us! 
Here's some    for you too!!

Good luck to everyone 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

girls im sorry i couldnt break the recent neg-,as i have had one myself this morning.
i hope the rest of you waiting to test get your dreams,but as for me im out of the running for now,but pleased to say that dh wants us to try again,so hopefully i will be going again soon,will be ringing clinic to find out more.lolxx.goodluck to you all girls.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

can i join u please.

im on day 1 of the dreaded 2WW, although my clinics 2WW is 17 days, i had my first DIUI yesterday though i have had 2 unsuccessful icsi cycles, so i know firsthand how heartbreaking a BFN is.

sending you all          

deborahxx


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Tweetie
I posted you a note on the summer babes.
I am so sorry hun. let us know if you need a cyber shoulder to cry on.
xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello ladies ,
Ladyblue , thanks for the welcome hunni  

I've just called in early to see Tweetie , i'm so sorry     , i've posted on the cycle buddies to you .

Sending loads of        to all the ladies in waiting ,
Freespirit x x x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
                How are you all today? Just wanted to welcome freespirit (when do you test) and deb30. 

Also to say sorry to marsha mouse and tweetie, there is nothing i can say to make you feel any better. Thinking of you, keep your chin up it will happen 1 day.  

Jess p- goodluck for icsi.

lady blue, you are welcome, we are all in the same boat and i think its a great help to know others are thinking of you who are going through the same thing, take care.

Good luck to anyone i have missed, take care,
                                                                twiggy x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

hi girls

Another day over day 10. Stil got brown spotting but still hasnt turned into AF fingers crossed I get through the weekend. If I do will test on Sunday of Monday.

Still got the weird pains and burning sensations which are very odd. Could be the bloody cyclogest our best friend!!!! lol

Anyway girls I am feeling a bit better I think still a demented looney     

Was one of those before I started this bloody awful rollar coaster.

Anyway love and babydust to all

Love Sharon


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Morning ladies!

Tweetie  - Im very so sorry   Take care and its good to hear
that you will be cycling again soon!

Sharonw- Glad to hear youre feeling better today, I think yesterday was a down day for a few of us!
Sending you lots of       and some    hope AF stays away!!

Hi to Deb 30 - hope your 2ww flys by!

Good luck to everyone else testing soon      
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi everyone can i join you all on the dredded two week wait. had et yesterday, fingers crossed it will be 3rd time lucky
Love Emma Jaynexxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there and welcome to Emma Jayne, Freespirit and Deborah   

Wow, Deborah....they make you wait a long time!

Tweetie ~ good luck to you too hun, so sorry for your news and much luck for the future 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls

Still spotting brown stuff no heavier just bits when you wipe.

Wish it would stop or turn into Aunty flo dont know whats going on driving me mad.

Welcome all the new girls to the longest two weeks of your life     
Hope you stay sane cause i havent !!!!!

This my second go and it doesnt get any easier.

Anyway best of luck to all

Love Sharon

XXXXXXX


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Can I join in too? (Hope it wont get too complicated with 2 LizzieBees type names around!!)
I had ET yesterday. This is my third shot at ICSI but the first time we've ever made it to the 2ww so I feel like a novice all over again!!
Have no idea what to do, what to eat/what not to eat, what things to avoid etc. so all hints and tips would be most gratefully received. (My 'library' of IF books, which unfortunately doesn't include Zita West, doesn't have the slightest bit of useful info!)

Lots of love and babydust  
Lizi.xxx


----------



## Sammy07 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi to everyone,
After nearly 3 years of trying, we got a BFP today 
Still cant believe it!!
I know how hard it is to get a negative and my thoughts go out to everyone in that situation,                                                      but keep positive I think if it happened to us, it can happen to you to.  xx oneday. xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thats fab news Oneday....many congratulations to you both 

Have a happy, happy and healthy pg.....Yey!!

Welcome LiziBee......lovely to have another LizzyBee around, i did get confused with you a couple of times while you were going through tx though  Are you doing ok after ET? Loads and loads of luck to you 

Sharon ~ fingers crossed its good spotting for you 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi,

Just had to say   to Oneday, a   
        

After 3 years of trying, you must be over the moon!
It is certainly an inspiration to us all!  
I test on the 10th, and I'm still hoping, hoping, hoping!

Also, just want to say to SharonW, that the brown spotting stuff may be an implantation type bleed!
I have read other posts where they mentioned it, just when wiping, and they went on to have BFP's.

I don't want to jinx you, just give you some hope! Hang in there!
Positive vibes to you     and all others due to test soon!

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I just wanted to pop in and say Good Luck to everyone on the 2ww 

Congrats Oneday on your BFP


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome all the newbies


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Natalie good luck with testing tomorrow hon will have my fingers crossed for you
take care 
Paula


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Lizzy could you update your list, I had a BFN on test day...again, no surprises there.

Bendybird.xx


----------



## lynne2 (Nov 18, 2004)

JUst want to say good luck to all of you testing over the weekend

Hope your wishes are granted



Lynne


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Bendybird.... im so sorry sweatheart.  
Baby dust and love for this month, im sure ill be with you soon.x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

bendybird so sorry hunni.it is heartbreaking isnt it.i know how you feel.lol.hope you dont give up and that i see you cycling again when your ready and goodluck to you and dh whatever you do now.lol.xx


----------



## lynette-m (Aug 7, 2005)

hi everyone,thanks lizzy 4 adding me 2 ur list..im not 2 clever on pc but could some1 explain how or where u get 2 write the profile about urself that comes up at end of everyones posts?thanks!  bendybird sendig u lots of    havent got any words that could make u feel any better as i know how u must be feeling right now.hope u get that bfp u deserve 1 day!    anyonelse on day 5? still got af backache but its not as bad as yesterday.2day im going 2 take it really easy bcoz day 5-6 are suppossed 2 be the hatching days.so hope it works this time!  everyone take care, lynette.x


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Bendybird - so sorry honey      Good luck with your next cycle  

Hi Lynette, sending you lots of     and  
Hope those little embies hatch and stick for you!
To put a signature on,click on the profile button at the top of the page. On the left hand side, click
forum profile information, scroll down and write in the signature box!

Well I think Ive finally lost the plot!  
Yesterday morning I had really bad af pains and Then I had 2 episodes of bleeding(brown/red), not a lot but enough to convince me that it was all over. phoned clinic who said not to get our hopes up but as it was only day 8 could be implantation!
Not holding out much hope but im keeping my fingers and legs crossed!!  
No more bleeding but im offically on knicker checking duty every 15 mins!!(think i best go out and buy more loo roll!!)

Hope everyone has a good weekend
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi girls I am officially up the wall today. Been up all night with horrible pains.
got up this morning put passarie up the back becuase i cant use the front becuase of the spotting and then had the runs which went on for over an hour.

So the question is were do i put the pessarie ?? just wasted two in the last hour ill have to try the front and lie down for half an hour with legs in the air wont I .

Oh god ive had enough, the spotting has also changed to pink so i think AF is definately on her way dont know weather pains were my bowels or not so confused.

Love

Sharon
xxxx


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

sharon,

I saw on another board that they recommended lying down flat for 20 minutes to let the drug(SUPPOSITORY) absorb..the rest is just rubbish, so please try that.

Poor you, I bet you are shattered with all that, plus a restless night.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Sharon,
Hope this helps,
When I use them (pessaries)I always, put them up round the back at night, just as I'm getting into bed. But this time round I got the trots for the last few days, so I put them up the front. If you do it at night at least you don't think about it as your asleep. Use a small pad in the day just in case. I know how you feel, they are not nice, good luck hun.
Love The Mouse.xx


----------



## lynette-m (Aug 7, 2005)

hi leane,i mean the bit that everyone writes a little bit of info about themselves. im rubbish on pc if it wasnt 4 this site then i wudnt be using it at all.hopefully ur pains where implantation pains! stay positive hun! take care lynette.x


----------



## lynette-m (Aug 7, 2005)

hi leanne think iv found it....soon find out if iv done it right after this post.thanks very much.x  lynette.x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

hope you all are well, 

just want to say thanks for welcoming me to your thread, am only on day 2 and going a bit stir crazy, have been advised by the hospital to rest for a few days.

bendybird - im soo sorry - good luck with your next cycle.

sharon - it sound like implantation bleeding, fingers crossed that it is             

oneday - congratulations on your BFP          


good luck to everyone testing over the weekend                            .

deborahxx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

I just wanted to introduce myself as I am currently on the 2ww.  I test on Oct 12th!  I had a blastocyst transfer on Oct 2nd.  What symptoms has everyone had?  Has anyone had cramping?  Boobs that are sometimes sore and sometimes fine?  Bloating?

Soulcyster


----------



## susieB (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi all

Got a BFN yesterday and AF arrived today. This was our last try on clomid and wer now going for IVF. Feel so down - hope youre all well

Sooze


----------



## nixie (Mar 18, 2005)

Sooze - really sorry to hear you got a bfn.  Sending you lots of hugs     

Hi Soulcyster - i test on 12th too - have had iui but yes have had cramping for last 3 days and some bloating.  Interestingly my boobs are usually sore/big when i'm premenstrual but so far haven't had any of that - am desperately trying not to read too much into everything and just relax................  

nixie


----------



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Suzie - sorry to hear about your bfn   , just wanted to say good luck with your IVF 
cycles

Sending you a big  
Love Leanne xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38934.from1128792331;topicseen#msg474946


----------

